# Spice Rack



## SteveF (23 Apr 2018)

next project is a basic spice rack
just a set of oak shelves tbh
is there any merit \ point to using fancy joinery?
timber will just be 80mm x 12mm
I could route the sides with 12mmx6mm deep rebates
I could use domino's
or I could just glue and pin

any advice or preferences please?
I will not see the ends
Steve


----------



## thetyreman (23 Apr 2018)

SteveF":1yt7hytv said:


> is there any merit \ point to using fancy joinery?
> 
> Steve



of course there is, it will last forever, and real joints are stronger, domino's are a compromise and it's not joinery, they are just fancy dowels.


----------



## MikeG. (23 Apr 2018)

There's _ALWAYS_ a point to doing proper joinery. It will look so much better, to start with.


----------



## Roland (23 Apr 2018)

Every project is an opportunity to learn or improve a skill. There’s also the possibility that it will out live you, and someone else will think “whoever made this knew what he was doing”


----------



## Racers (24 Apr 2018)

Just blue tack the pots to the wall, and use the first one that falls off...

:wink: 

Rebates and dados are fine for a spice rack, or go the full hog with dovetailed corners and sliding dovetails for the shelves.

Pete


----------



## El Barto (24 Apr 2018)

Homer did ok with just a few nails...


----------



## Shaggy (24 Apr 2018)

El Barto":tcg7f5ym said:


> Homer did ok with just a few nails...


That looks like one of mine  :lol:


----------



## marcros (24 Apr 2018)

El Barto":3rk2slie said:


> Homer did ok with just a few nails...



when I saw spice rack it was the first one that I thought of!


----------

